# My MG Girls and Boys Columbias



## izee2 (Jun 30, 2014)

Although not 100% complete I had to post a couple pics. Almost two years of part searching and assembly came together last weekend. And here they are. Boys is an early 42' girls is a 43'. Lots of thanks to Johan Willaert www.theliberator.be for helping to id the bikes and for helping out with many many questions. Also a big thank you to Alan Berger www.bergerwerke.com for all his help, parts and seat restoration. Also thanks to Mr Columbia www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com Kenneth Kowal for all the info and directing me to the right people. Some of the pics don't show the color correctly. Crappy camera or cameraman not sure. I do have original grips for them but used the ones shown for riding. Tires are repro US royal Chains. Still need a couple things but they are getting close. 














Its good to have them rolling again!!


----------



## Monark52 (Jun 30, 2014)

Be proud of them. They're really nice. Maybe I can use them as a reference someday.


----------



## Stony (Jun 30, 2014)

Looking good! Where did you get the Persons tool pouch?


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 1, 2014)

They look great. I know these are great riders so go have some fun.


----------



## izee2 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone. 
I picked up the tool pouch a little while ago on the Cabe. I happened to be on line when it was listed. Bought it when I saw it. 
Monark52...if you need anything let me know. I'd be happy to help out.

Thanks again
Tom


----------



## milbicycleman (Jul 1, 2014)

Nice job on the ww2 columbias! I heard from a collector that the stem and the wheels were originally parkerised from the factory. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izee2 (Jul 2, 2014)

Not to sure about  Parkerizing of the stem. Every original bike that I have seen that was original paint had the stem painted OD.  The stem of my girls bike was overpainted with several coats of paint(All of the parts that I had were) when I stripped it I found traces of OD green. The boys stem was missing so I can't say either way on that one.  Both of my bikes were missing the original wheels when I got them so I can't say what or how they were finished. I have seen a couple original rear hubs painted OD and one that was parkerized. Not sure what would be the standard but it seems that both would be Ok for the hubs.
Thanks
Tom


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 3, 2014)

izee2 said:


> Not to sure about  Parkerizing of the stem. Every original bike that I have seen that was original paint had the stem painted OD.  The stem of my girls bike was overpainted with several coats of paint(All of the parts that I had were) when I stripped it I found traces of OD green. The boys stem was missing so I can't say either way on that one.  Both of my bikes were missing the original wheels when I got them so I can't say what or how they were finished. I have seen a couple original rear hubs painted OD and one that was parkerized. Not sure what would be the standard but it seems that both would be Ok for the hubs.
> Thanks
> Tom




I tend to agree, I doubt that rims or the stem were Parkerized. Various small parts like bearing races and cones were. I'm not sure if they got painted over with o.d. after that.


----------



## mike j (Jul 3, 2014)

What a nice pair, beautiful job all around.


----------

